# Start up noise



## BWeiss (Dec 10, 2012)

First off 2012 LS 1.8 6MT approx 5,800 miles.

I've had this happen twice now, separated by about 1500 miles worth of driving. When starting up hot, after about 10 minutes of sitting preceded a long drive, I got a horrid sounding clunk/bang/grinding noise. Startled the siht out of me both times. Almost sounded like the clutch wasn't fully disengaged, but I can assure you the pedal was to the floor, and possibly with the shifter in neutral. Maybe even sounded like trying to start an already running motor, but with more of a pop to it, and much more sudden.

Anyone else have this happen? Theories? Starter not fully engaged and slipped a bit?

I'd love to take it to a dealer and get it figured out, but I really don't want to start it 50 times to get it to make the noise, if at all.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I think you're hearing & feeling the ABS self test. It occurs the first time the car passes 20 KPH (12.4 MPH) after you start the car.


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

I've noticed my 2011 LS with the manual trans makes some noise while starting in hot weather after the motor is fully heat soaked. I think it might be the dual mass flywheel. Those things have grease inside of them and I think it gets thin when really hot. I might be talking about a different noise though, because mine never made any grinding sounds. It sort of clunked with metallic knocking at the moment the motor caught during starting.


----------



## BWeiss (Dec 10, 2012)

obermd said:


> I think you're hearing & feeling the ABS self test. It occurs the first time the car passes 20 KPH (12.4 MPH) after you start the car.


Not it. I hear this immediately upon start up, the car hasn't even moved. I have noticed the pop once or twice, but I rarely hear that self test.



obermd said:


> I've noticed my 2011 LS with the manual trans makes some noise while starting in hot weather after the motor is fully heat soaked. I think it might be the dual mass flywheel. Those things have grease inside of them and I think it gets thin when really hot. I might be talking about a different noise though, because mine never made any grinding sounds. It sort of clunked with metallic knocking at the moment the motor caught during starting.


I guess that could be it. The noise always catches me off guard, so my mind may make it worse than it is. I'll listen for it again. Both times the weather has been nice, low 70's but the motor was hot.

Until then, anyone else? I just need the peace of mind that my Cruze will continue to start...


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

BWeiss said:


> Not it. I hear this immediately upon start up, the car hasn't even moved. I have noticed the pop once or twice, but I rarely hear that self test.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi BWeiss

If this issue is still a concern for you I would like to help. Could you private message me your information? I will need your VIN, full name, current mileage and address. I will see what I can do to help you get this issue resolved. 

Jackie
GM Customer Care


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

My flywheel, when the engine's hot, just seems to sound like the engine is knocking a bit like the lifters don't have oil. I've never heard a big clunk from it or anything.


----------



## Tustin1 (May 12, 2013)

Mine just did this for the first time today - horrible clunk/grinding sound upon starting after the car sat for about an hour after driving in warm weather. Mine's a 2013 1.8 6 speed manual. I tried starting it again after getting home a couple times and it's still making the noise, just not as pronounced.


----------



## Tustin1 (May 12, 2013)

Well, the car started fine this morning but after work there was an audible clunk once again. Not as loud as yesterday but still very noticeable. Took the car straight to the dealership and was able to replicate the noise.

Not sure what the tech found but I was told that there was a bulletin on it and that they had to call support tomorrow to find out how to proceed (I'm assuming they were closed by this point). Sounds to me like they might need to call to get approval to replace something - any ideas?


----------



## Tustin1 (May 12, 2013)

Starter is going to be replaced with a newly revised one (parts are to be available in three to four weeks apparently) that engages the flywheel quicker thus eliminating the clunk/grind. The flywheel will be replaced at the same time if it shows any sign of damage.

The sound is definitely the starter engaging the flywheel and it is apparently a known problem now. I'l try to get part numbers/bulletin numbers when the car goes in...


----------



## BWeiss (Dec 10, 2012)

Awesome Tustin. Thanks for the replies. I haven't taken mine in yet, I've been too busy to do so, but I'm glad they have an answer. I've been afraid of taking it in and being told they can't figure it out, but this gives me hope. Please write up if the swap of parts solves the problem.


----------



## Tustin1 (May 12, 2013)

Dropped by my dealer yesterday because it's well beyond the original three to four week estimate. Apparently the new faster engaging starter that they came up with draws too much power and has been blowing fuses during testing. That prototype has been scrapped and they are working on a second design which is estimated to arrive within the next two weeks...fingers crossed...


----------



## BWeiss (Dec 10, 2012)

Thanks for the update!


----------



## BWeiss (Dec 10, 2012)

I'll be taking my car in today since the oil filter cap has decided my cat needs an oil bath. I'll talk to them about the starter as well. We'll see what my Chevy dealer has to say about it.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey BWeiss,

Was your dealer able to find a solution to your Cruze concerns? 

Amber N. (assisting Jackie)
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## BWeiss (Dec 10, 2012)

The oil leak was a failed filter housing, which has been repaired. The service manager has let me know that GM engineering is currently working on a solution to the starter issue, and nothing has been resolved as of yet, but to check back from time to time to see if there is a solution.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

BWeiss, 

I am glad your oil concern was resolved. We will also research your starter concern more as well. 

Erica Tiffany (Assisting Jackie)
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## BWeiss (Dec 10, 2012)

Anyone hear anything about a part update yet? My dealer told me to check in from time to time, just wondering if someone else's dealer has more info.


----------



## Tustin1 (May 12, 2013)

Finally! Stopped at the dealer last night and the replacement starter SET is in. Looks like they went with the one that was blowing fuses as the set consists of a new starter and a new fuse block. It's being installed Friday afternoon (Nov. 22nd) so I'll keep you posted...


----------



## BWeiss (Dec 10, 2012)

Thanks! Looks like I'll be making and appt with my dealer for this and my cruise control...


----------



## BWeiss (Dec 10, 2012)

How did the appointment go and is the issue fixed? If so, can you please provide part numbers and/or a bulletin number? I have an appt at my dealer friday 11/29, and I'd like to have the parts there and ready to go if at all possible. When I talked to them today, they didn't really seem to have an idea about a fix to the problem.


----------



## Tustin1 (May 12, 2013)

It's now been two weeks with the new starter/fuse block. The starter engages noticeably quicker, unfortunately I started the car today and there it was -clunk- . Three times in a row so I guess it's back to the dealer and the proverbial drawing board. The dealership was closing when I got my car back after the fix so I wasn't able to get a copy of the ppw. I'll try when I go in next time...


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Tustin1 said:


> It's now been two weeks with the new starter/fuse block. The starter engages noticeably quicker, unfortunately I started the car today and there it was -clunk- . Three times in a row so I guess it's back to the dealer and the proverbial drawing board. The dealership was closing when I got my car back after the fix so I wasn't able to get a copy of the ppw. I'll try when I go in next time...


Tustin1, 

I'm sorry for the return visit to the dealer. If there is anything you would like us to check in on for you private message us. Please include your full name and contact information, VIN, current mileage, and involved dealer. 

Sincerely, 

Jonathan A. (Assisting Jackie)
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Tustin1 (May 12, 2013)

Had the car back in today - they have now ordered a replacement flywheel. I was told that the revised starter/fuse block has worked in most cases but some have required the flywheel be replaced as well. Sounds to me that the original starter caused some sort of damage to the flywheel but they are trying to get away without replacing it unless absolutely necessary.

Again, I'll keep you posted...

* Customer Care is now following along with this as well.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi Tustin1,

Don't hesitate to follow up with us regarding your dealership visit. We will be glad to document your feedback within our database. Please send us a private message if any extra assistance is needed. We look forward to hear from you!

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Tustin1 (May 12, 2013)

Vehicle went in on Thursday, March 13th. Not ready at the end of the day on the 14th. Tranny back in (?) but now needs an alignment. Should be ready tomorrow morning, hopefully...

What the -blank- is involved in replacing the flywheel?


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

They flywheel is what the clutch attaches to and is bolted directly to the back of the crankshaft on the outside of the black of the motor in order to replace the transmission has to come out to get to it. It's a pretty involved job depending on the car. Haven't don't one on a cruze yet but it doesn't look too bad. Can't be as bad as my cobalt ss. Had to pull motor and trans on the cradle then jack up motor and trans off then can be unbolted. Pain in the a** 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I remember having a similar problem on an old car I used to own and being RWD it was much easier to work on and with the starter removed you could see the damage to the teeth on the flywheel. To fix the flywheel was removed and the ring gear heated and rotated a bit so the damaged area was clear of the initial hit. Grease on the starter shaft fixed the hanging. Never had any more trouble, just put a dab of grease on the shaft at oil change time.


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

The March, 2014 GM publication "Techlink" has a brief mention about this problem and includes a bulletin number. Basically it says to replace the starter and fuseblock. It covers 2012-2014 LS models with the manual transmission. Here is a link. Scroll to the bottom for the Cruze listing. So at least GM is aware of the issue.

Car Issues – Fix It Right the First Time


----------



## Tustin1 (May 12, 2013)

The flywheel has now been replaced (glad I'm not paying for this stuff, LOL, retail $565.92 for the flywheel - part only) and so far so good. I've been out and about and probably started it a dozen times clunk free. Fingers crossed and if anything changes, I'll be sure to post.

Looking under the hood, I found a plug hanging that I'm assuming should be plugged into something. Any ideas?


----------



## Tustin1 (May 12, 2013)

Well, it was a good run but two months later and the clunk has returned...back to the dealer tomorrow, I guess...


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Tustin1 said:


> Well, it was a good run but two months later and the clunk has returned...back to the dealer tomorrow, I guess...


Hello Tustin1,

I apologize for the reoccurring issue with your Cruze, and I understand that this can be frustrating. Please let us know if you have any update from the dealership today, and if you need any further assistance. Thanks!

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## akorte (Dec 1, 2013)

BWeiss said:


> First off 2012 LS 1.8 6MT approx 5,800 miles.
> 
> I've had this happen twice now, separated by about 1500 miles worth of driving. When starting up hot, after about 10 minutes of sitting preceded a long drive, I got a horrid sounding clunk/bang/grinding noise. Startled the siht out of me both times. Almost sounded like the clutch wasn't fully disengaged, but I can assure you the pedal was to the floor, and possibly with the shifter in neutral. Maybe even sounded like trying to start an already running motor, but with more of a pop to it, and much more sudden.
> 
> ...


It definitely could be the flywheel, as when you start your car, it spins the wheel which then starts your car, if it stays there for too long it can grind and cause an awful sound.


----------



## Tustin1 (May 12, 2013)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> Hello Tustin1,
> 
> I apologize for the reoccurring issue with your Cruze, and I understand that this can be frustrating. Please let us know if you have any update from the dealership today, and if you need any further assistance. Thanks!
> 
> ...


The response from the dealer was that they were going to have to contact GM to see if there were any new procedures/bulletins on this issue and that they would be in touch with me...


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hello Tustin1,

Thank you for the update. Please let me know if they do contact you, or PM me if you would like any further assistance from me. 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Tustin1 (May 12, 2013)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> Hello Tustin1,
> 
> Thank you for the update. Please let me know if they do contact you, or PM me if you would like any further assistance from me.
> 
> ...


Clunk is back and bad - no news from dealer on a new fix - PM'd you.


----------



## cruzen175 (Mar 13, 2015)

I thought i was the only one with this problem! I have a 2014 Chevy Cruze 1.8 6 speed also. I took it into the dealer and they heard the noise, but said they couldn't find the problem and have never heard of it before. Is there a TSB i can point them to, to show what the problem is?
I'm going to take it in for #PI0935 also where it isn't leaking coolant but smells like it. I took it in last time and said it isn't leaking coolant so there is no issue. 
I have another odd issue, my side vents don't blow air with HVAC set to dash air , only the center ones and the passenger side vent is stuck and can not adjust, anyone else heard of this?


----------



## Tustin1 (May 12, 2013)

I don't have a TSB# but it is a known issue with the 1.8 6MT - my work order states 'replaced per TAC instructions'. GM has developed a new starter that also requires a new fuse block in order to power it properly without blowing fuses.

PI1175 is what they need to look up.

http://sandyblogs.com/techlink/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/Mar-Techlink-2014-F.pdf


----------



## cruzen175 (Mar 13, 2015)

Tustin1 said:


> I don't have a TSB# but it is a known issue with the 1.8 6MT - my work order states 'replaced per TAC instructions'. GM has developed a new starter that also requires a new fuse block in order to power it properly without blowing fuses.
> 
> PI1175 is what they need to look up.
> 
> http://sandyblogs.com/techlink/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/Mar-Techlink-2014-F.pdf



Thank you, i'll see if i can get them to fix it this time with this new info. I'm really glad you started this thread, thanks again


----------



## Tustin1 (May 12, 2013)

Update: Just called the dealer as I hadn't heard back in over a week. They have yet another new starter and flywheel to be installed this coming Monday, March 30th. Hopefully one or both is a new design - will keep you posted...


----------



## Tustin1 (May 12, 2013)

Picked up the car today. Looks like they are trying a different flywheel this time but with what looks like the original starter going by the part numbers. Car sounds completely different when starting now. Only time will tell, I guess...


----------

